# Resistencia calefactora 10W Con 12V



## argpgarcia (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola a todos! Me presento, soy Pablo de Argentina. Este es mi primer post. 
Estuve leyendo varias secciones del foro y la verdad que me pareció muy interesante toda la información que se ha ido publicando.

Mi intención era comentarles que estoy armando un proyecto en la universidad, para el cual necesito calentar el agua de una pecera de 4 litros a 25-30º C (Regulable). Investigando en este foro encontré un hilo del cual hablan de un calentador de 12 V.

Ya que necesito que tenga un sensor de temperatura para que corte automáticamente.

Ya que es la misma temperatura que se necesita para un acuario, averigüé que los acuaristas calculan 1W por litro de agua a la hora de comprar un calefactor, guiandome por eso la R debería ser de 4W, pero siendo que el agua va a tener un poco de circulación, y perdida de calor pensé en que necesitaba una de 10W.

Tal vez sea muy tonto lo que estoy preguntando, pero podrían por favor guiarme en el armado una resistencia calefactora? Me gustó la idea de poner una resistencia dentro de un tubo de ensayo pirex y rellenarlo con arena.
Se venden resistencias calefactoras que me puedan servir? Se puede armar con algún alambre una resistencia para poner dentro del tubo de ensayo (Ejemplo Nicrom)?

Muchas gracias por dedicarme un poco de su tiempo 

Saludos.

Pablo García.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Una opción es dos calentadores de agua para el mate en serie , otra opción es una lámpara de esas bipin halógena alimentada con menos tensión , también dos o tres de ellas en serie con 12 V. Dentro del tubo de ensayo PYREX (compralo con el tapón de goma) y arena.

Saludos.


----------



## argpgarcia (Abr 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta DOSMETROS!
Me interesó mucho tu propuesta de las 3 halógenas en serie alimentadas con 12V.
Lo que me intriga es si llegarán a generar la temperatura necesaria para mantener el agua a 30º.
Vos lo probaste alguna vez?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

Pablo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2010)

Con dos lámparas va a calentar más que con tres , y poné en Buscar "Lm35" o "sensor de temperatura" o "control de temperatura" o "termostato" o etc .

Saludos !


----------



## argpgarcia (Abr 20, 2010)

Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu aporte DOSMETROS!
Voy a comprar un par de halógenas y lo pruebo!
Ya mismo me pongo a investigar sobre el LM35!
Ni bien lo arme te comento que tal me fué!

Saludos.

Pablo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 21, 2010)

Y si buscás proyectos de incubadoras o cosas por el estilo (hay varios en el foro) vas a ver cómo se hacen los controles de temperatura completitos, junto con la parte de calefacción 
Sólo tenés que tener cuidado con que no les llegue el agua.

Saludos


----------



## argpgarcia (May 6, 2010)

Estimados! Cómo les va?
Yo sigo luchando con mi proyecto jeje.
Les cuento que estuve avanzando con el proyecto y ya tengo armado el circuito que corta a la temperatura deseada. Pero sigo dando vueltas con el tema de la resistencia calefactora.
Estaba pensando en poner una pequeña bomba, tipo de cascadita de agua que se venden y hacer circular el agua por un tubo, no se de que material, que este envuelto por alambre de nicrom por ejemplo, y así calentar el agua.
De esta forma no estaría ocupando lugar en la pecera que tan chica es.

Que les parece? Podrían orientarme? 

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

Pablo.


----------



## argpgarcia (Jul 2, 2010)

Estimados! Cómo les va tanto tiempo?
Solucioné el asunto! Averiguando conseguí un cable calefactor (se vende por metro) de 40W, el cual levanta 100 °C, lo utilizan en zonas frías para envolver las cañerias de agua y que no se congelen, seguramente a alguien le sirva la info. 
Muchas gracias a todos los que me orientaron.
Saludos.
Pablo.


----------



## Matiasgrusso (Nov 11, 2014)

argpgarcia dijo:


> Estimados! Cómo les va tanto tiempo?
> Solucioné el asunto! Averiguando conseguí un cable calefactor (se vende por metro) de 40W, el cual levanta 100 °C, lo utilizan en zonas frías para envolver las cañerias de agua y que no se congelen, seguramente a alguien le sirva la info.
> Muchas gracias a todos los que me orientaron.
> Saludos.
> Pablo.




Buenos dias argpgarcia

Yo estoy intentanto calefaccionar una almohada con una resistencia alimentada por una bateria, pero no encuentro una resistencia adecuada. 
Estuve viendo que las almohadillas electricas de 220V tienen un hilo de nicrom de 0.14mm de 5 mtrs de largo y una resistividad de 375 ohm, por lo que no me serviria.
Vos pudiste conseguir alguna resistencia calefactora de 12V?

Saludos!


----------



## chclau (Nov 11, 2014)

Si es posible reusar la resistencia para 220, cortando varios tramos y colocandolos en paralelo podria llegar a funcionar. No se si es tan facil de hacer como de escribirlo...


----------



## opamp (Nov 11, 2014)

De acuerdo con chclau, si te quieres evitar tamaño trabajo puedes emplear un nicrom de 0.60mm con una longitud de 30 cm aproximadamente, te dá aproximadamente la misma potencia, supongo que la almohada está llena de agua,(o algo similar),y la resistencia está sumergida en el lÍquido.
Fijate que son cerca de 11AMPERIOS!!! para mantener los 130W a 12VDC de tu batería.

P.D. : 0J0!!!,...a pesar de disipar la misma potencia ,aprox 130Watts, no es igual la distribución de temperatura  dentro de la almohada , en un caso tienes 5M de resistencia en el otro solo 0.3M. La resistencia tienes que fijarla en el centro de la almohada o colocar varias resistencias  de menor potencia. Para distribuir mejor la temperatura evitando las zonas calientes.


----------

